# GIVEN AWAY! Free To Forum Member - Honda Cj250T



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Bought this from forum member nearly three years ago and got it on the road. Didn't make much use of it and SORN'd it.

Has been stood under cycle cover until blown over in recent gales. Minor damage (handlebar lever/mirror). No chance of me ever using it again so offered FREE as a project to any forum member near enough to collect.

You will need trailer or van to collect.

Julian (L)


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> Bought this from forum member nearly three years ago and got it on the road. Didn't make much use of it and SORN'd it.
> 
> Has been stood under cycle cover until blown over in recent gales. Minor damage (handlebar lever/mirror). No chance of me ever using it again so offered FREE as a project to any forum member near enough to collect.
> 
> ...


You have PM !


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mickyh7 said:


> You have PM !


... and you have a winter project ! Very snappy response, look forward to seeing you.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Flippin Heck! I didn't expect this.

Divorce no. 2 on its way ???

Really, Thank you,I love a project like this when there's nothing to do in the middle of Winter.

All those spanners,copperslip and the smell of Gunk extruding from underneath my finger nails !

See you Sunday

Kind Regards - Michael.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah the memories! Hours of spannering, scrubbing, cleaning, priming, painting, polishing, Kick starting, pushing, towing and that adrenalin rush as it roars back into life, followed by the stand back with a cuppa and listen to/admire the results!

Here's one I did earlier:-










Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mickyh7 said:


> Flippin Heck! I didn't expect this.
> 
> Divorce no. 2 on its way ???
> 
> ...


Congrats Michael - that's my old bike  I bought it off my friend (who had bought it from another friend of mine at work) but I never did much with it apart from occasionally ride it (somewhat illegally h34r: ) on a tiny side road that led to some garages! My plan was to pass my bike test & get some use it to pootle to & from work. Unfortunately this plan never really got off the ground (for a variety of reasons) so I eventually put it up for sale & Julian bought it off me.

The 2 friends who owned it before me used it regularly & liked it a lot - I'd love to keep track of the bike so please let us know how you get on with the project :thumbup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's one of these by the way


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> It's one of these by the way


had one of those for a few years,lovely bike.

:thumbup:


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Super kind jesture :notworthy:

Lets see some before and after pictures of this baby :wink2:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> It's one of these by the way


Great to see this pic again, this was one of the first motorcycles I owned after graduating from an AP 50 sports moped :shocking:

Mike

P.S glad it's gone I would have been tempted :naughty:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i had one in the day nippy little thing

i think my weight would slow it down a bit know...

enjoy

david silver spares is who you need vast stocks of old honda bits


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Silver spares are great, but they were even better 20 years ago... no one knew of them and they had so many cheap parts, sigh... I wish I could go back and buy some XL500 parts LOL

Great project btw, we need a thread explaining what youre up to as you go along 

(reminds me I need to update the RD350 thread I started... next week...promise...)


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Will do Gents - With photo's.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Its in my garage now,battery on charge. Already ordered some bits and pieces from ebay.

You should have seen my wife's face! Priceless.

The bike has stood up quite well to two years in a garden,so I think it will be mainly elbow grease and only a small amount of spannering.

I'll do the brakes first before I start the engine (lesson learned long ago).

I shall be back !


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mickyh7 said:


> Will do Gents - With photo's.





mickyh7 said:


> You should have seen my wife's face! Priceless.


Now there's the photo we really want


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Front calliper un-seized,Carbs run through with fresh petrol and 'BANG' off she went,off the kick-start as well,(after about 20 kicks) !No running up and down the road,

I think the condenser needs changing as I got a good few back-fires.and me, and all of my clothes, and the garage, now absolutely stink !

Just waiting for a front brake lever to arrive before I take her for a little spin.

The battery,which has stood for aprox. 2-3 years and is dated 2003,took an overnight charge and is fine.

So all cables to oil (through some plastercine for those in the know),then its solvolautosol time!Some paint and some T.Cut.I've changed the brake fluid to be on the safe side.

Again big thanks to Julian. I'll post a few photo's when I get time.

Regards Mick.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb!

Take some before and after shots and start a thread in teh Non Watch forum for this one, keep adding to it over time and it will be great, Looking forward to it! 

(I really must do some pics of the bits I have to add the XL and RD threads.. hmm.. time... where are you?!)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Has the headlight docked yet Jon :dntknw:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Has the headlight docked yet Jon :dntknw:


yep, docked and unbroken from its yoyage, the parcel was mangled to hell tho  Er, I did email you... got me worried now that you didnt get the email.. or something went wrong with it etc damn...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pretty sure I didnt get that mail 

Ill check....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

worryingly i cant find it in my sent emails.. hmm... i remember writing to you about it tho... hmm... maybe it was on MSN and you didnt see it? b*gger... sorry mate. It's not been here long... thanks hugely for sending it  you reward will be on its way soon, I finally found it in all the move boxes last week! :blush2:


----------

